# Mountain Grace shoot in Hiawassee (SCORES ADDED)



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 22, 2014)

It's almost that time of year again!  Thanks to the good Lord and the support of you good people, this shoot has continued to grow.  Come support us again this year.  Raffle prizes include a Chill X, Infinite Edge, and a Browning X-Bolt.  We're also having the drawing for the $1000 shoot off.


----------



## stands4christ (Jul 22, 2014)

*It's gonna be another great shoot!!*

Can't wait for you guys to come and enjoy another fun filled day in God's creation!  Love this time of year!  Many great giveaway prizes too!


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Jul 23, 2014)

me and my family will be there, cant wait


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 26, 2014)

It's only a week away.


----------



## creekboy2 (Jul 26, 2014)

Its always a great shoot cant wait to see everyone


----------



## gcs (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm interested in coming to shoot. What all classes is there? Is there a website with all the info?


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 27, 2014)

Man if you have never been this is one you don't want to miss it !!!! Great fellowship and unforgettable memories .


----------



## Adams Family (Jul 27, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 27, 2014)

gcs said:


> I'm interested in coming to shoot. What all classes is there? Is there a website with all the info?



No website, but there are hunter, open, known, traditional, women and youth classes.


----------



## critterslayer (Jul 29, 2014)

This shoot is always fun! I've been looking forward to it.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 30, 2014)

3 days. Can't wait for it.


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 31, 2014)

It's a great shoot! Hope to make it!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 1, 2014)

I've had a few ask about weather.  We'll be there rain or shine!  There's a covered pavilion that will seat over 300.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 1, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I've had a few ask about weather.  We'll be there rain or shine!  There's a covered pavilion that will seat over 300.



It's looking like there's just a chance for showers shouldn't have to worry about rain much cloud cover will be more comfortable anyway should be a good day to be outside


----------



## critterslayer (Aug 1, 2014)

I didn't have time to get my new bow for this shoot, but I'll have it for next year. Hoping there is good turn out tomorrow.


----------



## creekboy2 (Aug 1, 2014)

Just watch the weather thank were going be ok its going be a great shoot


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't wait. Only 8 more hours.


----------



## dbell80 (Aug 2, 2014)

6 of us on our way...running close to cut off time


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 2, 2014)

Was awesome. Keeps getting bigger and bigger each year. Course is always challenging and fun food was great again.


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Aug 2, 2014)

had a great time with family and friends, thanks for the hard work. on a sad note sorry for your addiction wes lol welcome to the group.


----------



## dbell80 (Aug 2, 2014)

Great shoot!


----------



## gcs (Aug 2, 2014)

I had a great time today at the shoot. I appreciate all the hard work that it took to put this event on.


----------



## creekboy2 (Aug 2, 2014)

Great shoot guys had a good time wish i could have been a inch closer good shot Justin Hughes


----------



## gobkiller (Aug 2, 2014)

*shoot*

great shoot thx for all the hard work!


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 2, 2014)

I have big time respect for the iron buck shooters that was some fine shootin


----------



## Booner Killa (Aug 3, 2014)

Yep, this shoot has become something I look forward to every year. Wes, everyone does such a great job and the atmosphere is always so positive. My 4 yr old is always asking "when are we gonna shoot bows in the mtns", and that is what it's all about. I always enjoy whoever speaks as well prior to the start. It's an incredible experience. Thank you!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 3, 2014)

cklem said:


> I have big time respect for the iron buck shooters that was some fine shootin


Yeah it was.


----------



## bucky (Aug 3, 2014)

Do you have the scores and winners of the other shoots like the iron man and all. Thanks. We had fun


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 4, 2014)

bucky said:


> Do you have the scores and winners of the other shoots like the iron man and all. Thanks. We had fun



Yes, if no one posts them today, I'll try to get them up tonight here on GON and on the church's Facebook page.


----------



## stands4christ (Aug 4, 2014)

*Mountain Grace Shoot Scores*

I have attached a file that lists all of the scores from Saturday's Shoot.    There are three pages, so you may have to click through them.  We would like to thank all of the individuals who came out to support this ministry.  We hope you had a great time and hope to see you again next year.  God Bless!!

Also the novelty winners were as follows:

The $1000 Shoot Out
           Justin Hughes

Iron Buck Challenge
           Bubba Spiva

Long Distance Buck Challenge
           John Adams

Milk Jug Knock Out Challenge
           John Adams


----------

